# Just got a 350 Royal Blue, need to know something



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I just got an American Flyer 350 Royal Blue for my birthday (That means I may have to wait until Christmas for T Gauge :welcome but oh well it's still even cooler, though before I run it I have a few questions. First of all how many volts does it take? I have a Marx transformer that goes up to 13 volts, is that good? Second of all, it's AC right? Because if I try running it on that transformer and it turns out it's DC, well, Bzzt. Third of all, what's the switch on the top do? Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Till the S men answer, do you have this site?

http://americanflyerexpress.com/Ame...nual/american-flyer-instruction-manual-00.htm

These are manuals, more info there too.
Keep you occupied for a little while.

I always liked the Royal Blue, nice present. :thumbsup:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Here's some pictures, so you know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes wait for that, start reading page 19 here, http://americanflyerexpress.com/Ame...es/American Flyer 1949 Instruction Manual.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess if you have the reverse unit your safe, I found this.

A copy and paste,

Many people still have American Flyer trains...others remember playing with them when they were young. This is the reason we, at American Models manufacture our trains to be compatible with these. This type...called "hi-rail" (tinplate) because of the larger wheel flanges and couplers, which ran on oversized hollow track. This accounts for about 90% of the current "S" scale market. Others who are known as "scalers" want the most realism possible with DC motors; only the smallest possible wheel flanges; and scale couplers. We make this type also but must be noted when ordering.

Our standard train sets come with a three position reverse unit which enables it to work with AC or DC current. In many cases, customers use the old American Flyer transformer, still found in many hobby shops. To utilize the reverse function on these models, one must turn the power on and off twice to reverse the direction.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Good point, DC trains don't have a reverse switch. The person I bought it from tested it for me on a transformer where the handle kind of acted as a switch, it looked like an older one. Still, if it really is DC, I don't want to risk running it on an AC transformer. I'll try running it on an HO transformer and if it changes direction without me switching the transformer direction I'll know it's AC. As for the switch on top maybe it switches between "Neutral", "Stay on that Direction", or "Change Direction when Power is off". That's what my Lionel Scout and Rotary Snowplow do. Thanks.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I just tried it, the HO transformer was too weak to power it, but I heard a clicking sound inside the train so I'm guessing that was the direction unit. Should I try it with the Marx Transformer now?
UPDATE: Here's some pics of the train and Marx transformer. (I know there's no clip, I don't have an S Gauge one, but this setup still worked for my Casey Jones Game train) Does that look okay?


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I just ran it with the Marx transformer and right off the bat it worked very well! Thanks for pointing out that DC trains don't have that top switch.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

*Royal Blue*

Blue Comet,
The Royal Blue (350) has the reversing unit in the boiler and not in the tender. The switch on top of the boiler enables one to lock the locomotive in forward (or reverse, for that matter). In the normal position the usual sequence is forward-neutral-reverse-neutral-forward which is controlled by turning the transformer on and off.

To lock the locomotive in forward one needs to get it in reverse and turn the power off; turn the power back on to get it into neutral; turn the power off. Now move the switch to the other side. The engine should start in forward and stay in forward until the switch is moved back.

As an alternative, I read somewhere that if you move the switch while the engine in running in the desired direction it will stay locked in that direction. (Haven't tried this yet.)

On the later locomotives with the reversing unit in the tender, the switch is on the bottom of the tender.

Enjoy your Royal Blue; mine is about 64 years old (my 1st train) and it still runs!
Mark


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's something that might help.

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/350_1


Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like your inquiries have been answered...if you have others, please post them and we will see what we can do for you. BTW the Royal Blue engine for some reason is one that seems to generate a lot of interest in that many people want them...me included, I have two. Yours appears to be the later version made after 1948 with the die-cast handrails. The original 1948 had silver wire handrails on the boiler.


----------

